# Harbor Freight 300 Lb. Capacity Mobile Base



## RUINTUIT

What was the cost on these. I have a grizzly bandsaw that could use one of these under it.


----------



## kdc68

Scott Oldre - Where I live they are $39.99. If you can get a 20% off coupon that brings it down to $31.99 before tax


----------



## DIYaholic

I have one of these. I find it a fine base for the price.

I originally used the base on my jointer, but bought a different brand (one with a foot lever) for the jointer and placed the HF base onto my RAS. I move the jointer everytime I use it and cranking the knobs was tiresome. The RAS will only be moved on rare ocassions (when the shop is rearranged) and the lack of a foot lever isn't critical.

All in all though the HF mobile base is a good base for the price!!!


----------



## Tedstor

I just ordered one a few days ago. Glad to see they are well-regarded. I've heard you can get 1" square "tubing" to use instead of lumber.


----------



## kdc68

Tedstor - The inside dimension of the openings on those corner braces is 1-1/4" x 1-1/4" So 1" square tubing would be a real loose fit and may not be the best chose for stabilty


----------



## kdc68

DIYaholic- Those foot levers are nice. I have one on my jointer as well


----------



## OnlyJustME

Depends on if the 1" square tube dimension is the inside or outside dimension. If it's the inside dimension with a 1/8" wall you have 1-1/4" outside dimension. Not sure were in NoVA you are Ted but you can check out Potomac Steel you want some steel tube.


----------



## kdc68

OnlyJustMe - I guess to be sure one would have to buy the square tube that measures 1-1/4" OD to fit inside the corner braces measuring 1-1/4" ID.


----------



## Dusty56

I also bought one of these for my 1956-7 Powermatic 60 8" jointer…I think it exceeds the 300 pound limit by just a wee bit , but it's not like I take the jointer for a spin around the block everyday. I made my stretchers from White Oak and Hickory and they seem to be taking it in stride. Even though I didn't use all of the holes , I was still short 3 bolts and 4 nuts , plus I bought separate bolts that weren't threaded all of the way to use for axles in the rubber / plastic tires , figuring the weight of the machine would eat the tires up in no time from the threads chewing at it from the inside out. Regarding the levelers / feet or whatever you want to call them , I just back mine off enough for ground clearance and then snug them to the floor when needed. It's really not a lot of extra effort , but I do have the foot pedal variety on my bandsaw which I move quite often : ) I figured I would give mine a years use before I reviewed it.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Dusty, that jointer is SWEEEET!


----------



## Dusty56

Thank you Todd…I just rebuilt it over the Summer…been meaning to blog the rebuild , but can't find the time just yet.


----------



## dvo

I have 8 of them. One is under my cabinet saw which I believe is way over 300 lbs and still rolls around fine on concrete. They are made for steel or wood. If you like them with wood runner then you will love them with steel square tubing (1.25"). Very solid and rigid for something costing around $26 (sale - 20% coupon) A little more work with steel but well worth it. I use 14 gauge tubing but 16 would be cheaper and should work fine(I can't get 16 from my supplier). Go to a steel supplier and buy full 20' stick of steel 1.25 tubing. If you are sourcing from the borg or similar places then it can get pretty expensive once the steel is included with the HF price.


----------



## kdc68

Dusty56 - Wow you brought that back from the dead ! Great restoration !!


----------



## kdc68

dvo - They are one of the best products from Harbor Freight IMO. Thanks for the tip on square tubing. I'd imagine that using steel tubing would eliminate the possibility of flexing that you may get with wood.


----------



## slopjock78

I also just purchased one of these for my "new" 2001 Delta band saw. I have not used it extensively so far, but in limited use it has performed exactly as I was hoping.

one of the good HF deals out there


----------



## dustyal

If you don't understand the bolt holes to use, then you could guess that you were short of bolts and nuts. I like mine… works fine, but was tedious to cut a 2 X 4 for the rails. Got it cheap enough with sale and 20% coupon, so no complaints.


----------



## b2rtch

I too use three of these bases and I like them very much.
The best part, in addition of being inexpensive, is that one can make them the size he needs.


----------



## Dusty56

*kdc68* Thank you for the compliment : ) Have a great day !


----------



## wunderaa

Great timing on this thread…I just bought and assembled one yesterday. The only downside I see with this one is that you have to bend over and spend some time spinning the posts in order to move. Not a huge deal, but if you move your equipment a lot (small shop), this it could be an issue. I also have the HTC mobile base with kick-up/down casters which I prefer on equipment that gets moved more. Great buy though!


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the Review


----------



## mrbreezeet1

1 1/4" seems thin for the rails, but you say it seems OK like that?
How thick are the rails on the Delta one?
(the one HF had the clone of a while back)


----------



## JHAstrello

Took everyone's suggestion and have ordered three of them from Harbor Freight, with the 20% discount. You only get the 20% on one (of the three), but if I placed 3 orders I'd pay shipping on three sets. Purchased my bandsaw this weekend (Craigslist) and got it unloaded and into the shop. Strapped to a dolly (on it's side) and awaiting the new mobile base. Once received, I'll do that before setting the saw 'upright' and dialing it in.

Thanks for all the great information out here.


----------

